# hymer B544 No hot water. Help?



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

1996 model
I am not getting hot water from kitchen or shower taps. I can hear the pump running and water is not being dumped from the dump valve (dump valve switch is at 1 and yellow button is reset). Gas is burning, boiler is getting hot and indicator light switches off. No problems with cold water supply.
I have read the trumatic C3400/C6000 section in the manual but i still can't figure out what's wrong.
Any suggestions?
Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave 


odd one indeed, all I can think of is an air lock.. try draining down totally and re filling with the hot taps open 
:?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dave
Had this problem on my B544 (2005)
Now you say the pump is running as it was on mine, 
can you hear water trickling back into the tank?
You have water but not hot water?
Well I know it sounds daft but on mine it was the water pump
As I had not long had it I was able to get a replacement off Hymer UK
I spoke to one of the service engineers and he said straight away water pump
I think you have to use a specific Hymer pump
Are you able to borrow a pump off someone to try it?
Or contact Hymer and ask them or www.dmiuk.com they are very helpfull

Good luck

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Try turning on your hot tap and hold your finger over the spout end. Is air being forced out? Keep your finger lightly over the spout till water comes out. Its worked for me before.
Have you made sure the dump valve is up ALL the way?
Johnny F


----------



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

*update*

thanks for the suggestions.
I've tried holding finger over tap when cold and hot half on . Results in spluttering and then a trickle with the hot full on. 
Plenty of pressure at dump valve when i dump water but can't hear it filling tank.
Going out to play with it some more (don't want to buy a new pump - but it's looking like i might have to)
Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dave
Do not buy a new pump until you speak to someone first to clarify what I have said is correct.

Have you tried listening to the tank? Can you hear water going into it? That is with the tap on (not sure if in hot, cold or both settings)

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dave
I have just found my old link, as you can see some other suggestions and how It was solved

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## 103619 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a Trumatic c3400 in my Hymer B534, I have followed the instructions to fill the boiler but it doesn't seem to be filling - i can't hear any water going in and no water comes out of the hot tap even though i have left the pump running for a good 15 minutes - the pump seems to be working fine but is not getting water into the boiler, the amber light comes on to say it is heating the water, when I turn the heating on it blows cold

any ideas?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Lennie
Is the dump valve open?
Not sure on which type your van has?
Has it got a red pull up (on) pushdown (of) in between the pipe going into boiler?

Steve


----------



## 103619 (Mar 27, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Lennie
> Is the dump valve open?
> Not sure on which type your van has?
> Has it got a red pull up (on) pushdown (of) in between the pipe going into boiler?
> ...


Thank you Steve
Have checked the dump valve (yellow push down button next to I/0 switch). the water pump is pumping water but it is not getting into the boiler - no problem with cold water but when I turn the hot tap on nothing comes out - not even air, it's as if there is something stopping the flow at the boiler end of the pipe. The heating is blowing cold too - probably part of the same problem. Have been patiently waiting for our local Truma engineer to come back from his hollies - hopefully be able to ring him tomorrow


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Lennie
I am unable to look at manual it is in van which is in storage.
Have you checked the fuse for the heater if it has one?

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Lennie said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > Lennie
> ...


Hi Lennie,

Are there any lights on at the heating/thermostat control, ie,GREEN for on, Amber for water heating, or RED, meaning gas fault?

Also, when switched on, does the boiler make a clicking sound, followed by a short rumbling sound. If so, this indicates that the igniter and burner are operating, (green light on the temp control).

Has the system been out of use for some time?

If no heating nor hot water, accompanied by the afore mentioned signs/symptoms, there must be warning indicators of some sort. I would be suspecting a possible blown fuse, or sticking gas valves, which was a problem on our unit, when we first had it.

I cannot find the advice I gave in a previous thread on this matter, but if you PM me after reading the above, I will try to help you out.

Jock.


----------



## 103619 (Mar 27, 2007)

We have now fixed our Truma boiler/heater

Thanks to Jock & Steve for their advice

There were several problems: we had no water coming through the hot tap, we could only get cold blown air, the gas to the boiler was not lighting and it seemed that the boiler was not filling with water

diagnoses:
1) the gas valve was stuck -tapped with a mallet (gently)
2) 5amp fuse had blown
3) the water inlet to the boiler was blocked solid with sediment - this was tricky as we had to remove the boiler and strip it down, the boiler was full of water but it could not move past the sediment block

We are now able to get heat & hot water at last - took 3 days to sort it out


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Lennie
Glad to hear you have sorted it

Safe travels

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

That's another tenner, that was well spent. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Shame about the blockage though.    

Cosy motorhoming.

Jock.


----------

